# Minister Bill Morneau waited 2 years to disclose company that owns his French villa



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

www.cbc.ca/news/politics/morneau-company-france-ethics-1.4351933

so typical of rich out of touch techno-bureaucrats like trudeau and morneau

they live in neighbourhoods where they are never touched by immigration yet want all the rest of us to bear the burden and upheaval of immigration (tried to rent an apartment in vancouver lately ?)

and they structure their wealth so that tax changes don’t touch them

https://globalnews.ca/news/3761484/...eau-left-untouched-by-proposed-new-tax-rules/

grotesque but par for the course for Liberals


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

oops. Exactly four hours & 40 minutes after posting the above story at 5 am today, the CBC filed this correction that changes everything.

evidently ownership of the villa was disclosed on a timely basis. All that wasn't disclosed was the use of a corporation - probably a société anonyme, which is not exactly a corporation in french civil law but has some aspects of a trust instead - as the vehicle of ownership.



> Corrections
> 
> The headline on an earlier version of this story incorrectly stated that Bill Morneau failed to disclose his French villa to the ethics watchdog. In fact, the villa was disclosed but not the private company that owns the villa.
> 
> ...




when i lived in france - things may have changed now, but the french are not known for xenophilia - french taxation of foreign property ownership was brutal. It would continue for 20 years after a foreign owner had sold his property & departed french soil forever, although he would not be allowed to take the proceeds of the real estate sale with him. Instead, he would have to wait 20 years for clearance from the french authorities, before he would be allowed to retrieve whatever was left of his money.

throughout those 20 years, the french gummint had the right to charge property taxes & any other assessed costs against the sale proceeds which it was holding, essentially in hostage.

the result was that all foreign vacation property owners - there are millions of them in france - owned their french properties via the above-mentioned SA structure, as do the Morneau couple. 


.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

god save us from trudeau, morneau and the rest of the limousine Liberals

http://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/justin-trudeaus-money-pit-and-those-working-hard-to-join-it/

the arrogance and dishonesty of this party continues to amaze...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It could be worse. We could still have Old Joe Oliver and Stephen Harper, who was observed creeping around Washington and spying on Trudeau.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

sags said:


> It could be worse.


pretty much sums up the Liberal government


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

fatcat said:


> god save us from trudeau, morneau and the rest of the limousine Liberals
> http://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/justin-trudeaus-money-pit-and-those-working-hard-to-join-it/
> the arrogance and dishonesty of this party continues to amaze...


They have graduated well past limo territory. Both trust fund babies, both surrounded by the rich and famous, both trading off their fathers names and accomplishments. It's always Rich White Paternalism with the Liberals and their sheeple just eat it up. The Macleans article headline does sum it up nicely:

"""Can the Aga Khan-vacationing, French villa-owning Liberals still be the great defenders of Canada’s middle class?"""


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

They have no bread? Then let them smoke pot!


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)




----------

